# Pumpkin Scarecrow with Candle



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my first Halloween prop. I was inspired to make this guy after seeing Pumpkinrot's Pumpkin Sentinels.

Paper mache for the head and body; creepy fabric; a TP tube, hot glue, and flickering tealight for the candle.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW fantastic effort for your first prop. Well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You are inspired by a Master, Pumpkinrot is fantastic! I really like your creativeness on the pumpkin scarecrow, very well done for your first prop. How tall is he and where are you putting him for the Season? :jol:


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

He's about 4 feet tall. He's taken up residence in the corner of my living room.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I hope lots of people get a chance to see him. He is fantastic!:jol:


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

One other thing I forgot to mention: the head is removable, both for easier storage and in case I ever decide I want to swap it out with something different, like a skull.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very good job,bravo! You have now started down a path of wich there is no return. You are now hooked like the rest of us prop builders. Soon you will have new props everywhere and no place to store them all....but you will be happy.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow that is a prop I could use! Spooky stuff, naturally I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

NoxRequiem said:


> He's taken up residence in the corner of my living room.


Yep, you're a haunter all right

I think the ToTs will like this guy:jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love him! He's really quite beautiful in our kinda way. I'm super impressed!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, he looks great! You did an awesome job!


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

nixie said:


> I love him! He's really quite beautiful in our kinda way. I'm super impressed!


Thanks! It feels really great to be part of a community where something like this is considered beautiful.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this guy...great now I'm gonna have to make one..... nice work!


----------

